# Russian SU-35 Advertising video



## sunny91 (Apr 12, 2005)

A nice plane to have:

regards,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 12, 2005)

Man! For a jet fighter, especially one that size, that thing can pull some wicked moves!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 20, 2005)

You see that one cool move where it basically stops and tilts backwards? i believe that manoeuver is required of all russian fighters, the purpose being able to hit someone on your tail with a missile. Really cool stuff.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

That's the one they call the "cobra", I believe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah the russians have the best pilots in the world i believe, i've seen one of their displays and it's truely amazing...............

and that's a great video...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

Some of their test pilots are pretty skilled, but I'm not too sure about the bulk of their service pilots. Especially with the present state of the Russian military, I don't think they get a lot of flight time.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Good point, NS.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

My father in law is a retired Lt Col., USAF. He flew F-106s, F-15s, F-16s, F-5s, B-52s and the B-1. Every time he sees the video of the "Cobra" maneuver he chuckles and says "if that guy did that to me, I could wax him even in the 106." Apparently he didn't think that the Cobra as of any value during combat.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

well obviously the russians do..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

I think the guys at Sukoi use it for marketing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

and why not it's very impressive.............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

It is - its also impressive when a Sidewinder goes up your tailpipe


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It is - its also impressive when a Sidewinder goes up your tailpipe



But at least you'll look damn good getting blown away... 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Remember - it's better to die than to look bad. (Naval Aviatior Quote)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

A sidewinder up the tailpipe might not be such a good selling feature though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

It could be worse! - You could collide with your wingman during a European airshow  , eject, have both aircraft plummet out of the sky into a huge fireball  , you parachute within feet of spectators, then light up a cig after the whole thing! 

*GOD - MARKETING GENIUS!*


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Think they just want to show how maneuvrable the aircraft is. And eh, what when ur outta sidewinders to put up his movable exhaust nozzle and u have to SHOOT him down. I dont think an american aircraft has a chance. Maybe with a skilled pilot?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> Think they just want to show how maneuvrable the aircraft is. And eh, what when ur outta sidewinders to put up his movable exhaust nozzle and u have to SHOOT him down. I dont think an american aircraft has a chance. Maybe with a skilled pilot?



My father-in-law had 3,000 hours in fighters when he retired, graduated from test pilot and the USAF fighter tactics and weapons school. He also set over 80 world speed and altitude records with the B-1 (he still holds 6). Ya think he's skilled enough?


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

Could be...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Could be...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Dunno, is he gay?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> Dunno, is he gay?



I hope not, we fly together a lot, he hasn't tried anything funny, but he is a hell of a pilot


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

No, im just jokin. But thats a hell of a nice record man. But theres always better, and let that be an russian fighter pilot...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> No, im just jokin. But thats a hell of a nice record man. But theres always better, and let that be an russian fighter pilot...



No you're right, there's always someone better!

STORYTIME: I sometimes work with a civilian flight demo team called the "Thunderdelfins," you might of seen some of my posts. All these guys are retired USAF Colonels, etc., etc., between the ages of 60 - 75. As the team was forming, here comes the "young guy" (late 30s, early 40s) with an L-29 who wants to join the team. He has a lot of money and a pretty nice L-29. Thinking this guy was "a little rich kid" they went out and played "press to test" with this "kid." Needless to say he waxed all of them pretty badly. It turned out this "kid" was a former Top Gun flight instructor who flew "aggressor." Talk about a humbling experience!


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

Just proves you never know until you see their mettle.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

You ain't kidding!


----------



## Tomcat_I (May 15, 2005)

Can the F-22 perform this acrobatic maneuvers?, I think so due it variable geometry nozzles, this fighter can do the Cobra and another maneuvers that the Su-35 can do.

Regards 
Tomcat_I


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

Last week i saw this tv program about the Sukhoi SU37 and 47 Berkut and it looks like a badass aircraft too. It also can pull some weirdo manouvres like the su 35 and probably the f-22 (but as Flyboy said, is it really usable in combat..). But its looks are great! 

http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/s37/


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

I dont really like the swept forward wings too much.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

Well, it looks a bit strange yeah, but we all know those russians always where a bit different..


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Well, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## lisamariegimbel777 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bop? Byron Evans perhaps?


----------

